# mixing paddle what you use and why



## sdrdrywall

just curious as what mixing paddles everybody's using and what you like about it.was mixing mud today and got thinking about it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Hardmans paddle http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/cyclone-mixing-paddles-hardman-systems-industrial-ne-516

So I should not half to explain why, but,,,,,, Only complaint, if I were to break or lose it, Hardman quit making them

Make more Rhardman:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I've never really given it much thought as to what kind of paddle I use. I've always just used a standard Marshalltown mixer because that's what everyone carries everywhere.
http://www.walltools.com/marshalltown-36-quik-mix-mixer.html

But I would be interested to try one of Rick's paddles.
Also 2buck, I'm not sure if Rick quit making them although I know he is involved with Advance tools and innovated their cyclone mixer which is very similar!
You'll see at the bottom of the description it says "An HSI Innovation."

http://www.walltools.com/advance-cyclone-power-mixer-drywall-mud-mixer.html

I think I might buy one of these on my next order. 
Everyone has good things to say about them.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I've never really given it much thought as to what kind of paddle I use. I've always just used a standard Marshalltown mixer because that's what everyone carries everywhere.
> http://www.walltools.com/marshalltown-36-quik-mix-mixer.html
> 
> But I would be interested to try one of Rick's paddles.
> Also 2buck, I'm not sure if Rick quit making them although I know he is involved with Advance tools and innovated their cyclone mixer which is very similar!
> You'll see at the bottom of the description it says "An HSI Innovation."
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/advance-cyclone-power-mixer-drywall-mud-mixer.html
> 
> I think I might buy one of these on my next order.
> Everyone has good things to say about them.


If you want that mixer I will send you it, don't care for it, too small, takes to long to mix. But stating that, I don't think you will want it,,, so At least save yourself some money:thumbsup:

http://www.walltools.com/advance-cyclone-power-mixer-drywall-mud-mixer.html


----------



## Mudshark

The old standard one works for me. 

Have used the smaller circular shaped ones on the end of 18v cordless on some remote sites to get some firetaping done, but really miss the bigger drill and whip.


----------



## cazna

Heres all my mixers, I have the advance/hardmans as well, Good mixer but found it harder to start with a stiff bucket of mud, Its a good hotmud mixer, See my mixer drill, Its awsome, Two speed and super low geared, The sheetrock mixer is screwed into it, and with that mixer on the drill it stands up on its own in the bucket, Or in the corner of the room so i tend to use that mostly. Third from the left, Thats a good one as well. 6th from the left is a POS.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Heres all my mixers, I have the advance/hardmans as well, Good mixer but found it harder to start with a stiff bucket of mud, Its a good hotmud mixer, See my mixer drill, Its awsome, Two speed and super low geared, The sheetrock mixer is screwed into it, and with that mixer on the drill it stands up on its own in the bucket, Or in the corner of the room so i tend to use that mostly. Third from the left, Thats a good one as well. 6th from the left is a POS.


:laughing: I didn't think you'd have just one.


----------



## thefinisher

How does the Sheetrock 4 blade mixer compare to the standard mixers?


----------



## cazna

thefinisher said:


> How does the Sheetrock 4 blade mixer compare to the standard mixers?


Its good, Goes well, But you need a big drill to power it, As i said, On that double handle drill, It stands up on its own, So thats very handle, Your mixing a bucket, The phone goes, you nedd to light a smoke, turn the radio up, Give a builder a brown eye, Go get your lunch, Itch your balls, You can.


----------



## moore

Box paddle for hot muds.
bow tie for a/p. 

The box paddles I buy are chrome plated junk metal.
The chrome wears down on the bottom ,and starts to shiver the plastic..And the top of the post rounds off from the drill chuck.I just cut the top off the post every now and again[till it's down to 20'']
When the box paddle wears on the bottom ..I file her round to keep the slivers down. I buy a box paddle once a year.

A bow tie paddle can last a life time ..If you don't drop a full bucket of mud on it..:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher

I've broke 2 "bow tie" paddles this year :furious:.


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> How does the Sheetrock 4 blade mixer compare to the standard mixers?


 http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/sheetrock-30-mud-mixer-usg


----------



## fr8train




----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> A bow tie paddle can last a life time ..If you don't drop a full bucket of mud on it..:whistling2:


We use to break about 2 bow tie paddles a year:yes:

But then again, guess you shouldn't smash them off a cement floor or wall to get all the hard mud off of them:thumbup:

But it works:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think I might buy one of these on my next order.


If you have money to blow, invest in a nail spotter:yes:

i was at the commercial job today, and the painters were doing this







when I was running the spotter on 10' high stand ups. It's a good toy for high stuff and shacks.

Then I found my self doing this







, when I seen the cute gadget on their paint tray. It will hold the roller (when on a pole) so you can pick up the paint roller and tray at the same time:thumbup:

also, the power sander actually paid off on this job, big wide and open .......Also paid those [email protected] back who were using a chop saw on concrete the other day too, I dusted them out good

Maybe you can buy both tools


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> .......Also paid those [email protected] back who were using a chop saw on concrete the other day too, I dusted them out good


----------



## thefinisher

2buckcanuck said:


> We use to break about 2 bow tie paddles a year:yes:
> 
> But then again, guess you shouldn't smash them off a cement floor or wall to get all the hard mud off of them:thumbup:
> 
> But it works:whistling2:


LOL that is what I did. I found that whacking it up against an oak tree worked well for getting the hotmud off but after a few times it broke :yes:


----------



## rhardman

2buckcanuck said:


> Hardmans paddle http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/cyclone-mixing-paddles-hardman-systems-industrial-ne-516
> 
> So I should not half to explain why, but,,,,,, Only complaint, if I were to break or lose it, Hardman quit making them
> 
> Make more Rhardman:yes:


Sorry guys, I missed this thread and got an email asking if we discontinued them or not...

Technically I still have 40 - 50 of the mixers shown in the picture above but after the 30 or so I sent out as samples, I need to hold on to the rest.

These were the most insane crazy mixers I could think of._ For those that don't know...._we individually machined long aluminum shafts and anodized them in blue or green. Then we powder coated the yoke and computer designed the hole passages and edges so they "squeegee" the mud from the sides and the bottom of the bucket.

We heated the blades to form the "propeller" contour shape. The blade is Ultra High Molecular Weight plastic which can't be injection molded. I chose UHMW because it is self lubricating and easier to clean. I used a super heavy duty bolt with a self locking nut to adjust the tension of the blade to work with the way you mix. They're stainless steel so the whole unit was very expensive to make. We found out right away that nobody was going to buy them for $80.00 - $100.00 so one of the automatic tool companies hooked us up with DeAnne at Advance Equipment. I'm just jazzed to see how you guys like it so I can't shut up whenever I get a chance to talk about it. 

We'll be offering the "premium" mixers in the future after our other tools come out (thank you for your patience). 

Rick

2buck, the sample mixers are guaranteed for life too so if you break it no problem. Just don't let "anyone" leave it on job over night again (..didn't I hear a story about that?.....:thumbup.


(By the way gentlemen, my consulting contract has ended in BC. I'll be moving to L.A. so we have a better platform to introduce everything.)


_Steve, thanks for the voicemail, I'll give you a call Monday. _
_Eric. thank you Sir for the help!_


----------



## rhardman

cazna said:


> Heres all my mixers, I have the advance/hardmans as well, Good mixer but found it harder to start with a stiff bucket of mud, Its a good hotmud mixer, See my mixer drill, Its awsome, Two speed and super low geared, The sheetrock mixer is screwed into it, and with that mixer on the drill it stands up on its own in the bucket, Or in the corner of the room so i tend to use that mostly. Third from the left, Thats a good one as well. 6th from the left is a POS.


Yea that's probably right though I hadn't noticed it myself*. As the mud impacts the blade, it's forced across the face and through the holes by the contoured shape to make it mix faster. But the first revolutions...it would start slower.

Thank you for letting the guys know Cazna! :thumbsup:

Rick
*I always used Hamilton box mud(s).


----------



## cazna

rhardman said:


> Yea that's probably right though I hadn't noticed it myself*. As the mud impacts the blade, it's forced across the face and through the holes by the contoured shape to make it mix faster. But the first revolutions...it would start slower.
> 
> Thank you for letting the guys know Cazna! :thumbsup:
> 
> Rick
> *I always used Hamilton box mud(s).


Shouldnt you be giving me the finger instead of a thumb Rick :whistling2:

The mud i use is NZ mud, And its settled and stiff as hell in the bucket, Just plunge the mixer up and down a few times and add some water before you pull the trigger and its all good. Nothing mixes up our hotmud like your mixer, Man that stuff comes up so creamy and lump free, Its great.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Shouldnt you be giving me the finger instead of a thumb Rick :whistling2:


Rick has a professional image to up hold. He can't have childish behavior come back to haunt him in his business endeavors down the road....... so I will gladly step in and do it for him:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

Grrrr:furious:....I want a big Hardman mixer. Hurry up over there!


----------



## carpentaper

slim you just said you want a big hardman:laughing:


----------



## rhardman

2buckcanuck said:


> Rick has a professional image to up hold. He can't have childish behavior come back to haunt him in his business endeavors down the road....... so I will gladly step in and do it for him:whistling2:


 
My People!!!!

That was great...thanks 2Buck for watching my back!


----------



## rhardman

carpentaper said:


> slim you just said you want a big hardman:laughing:


Easy...big fella! :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe you can buy both tools


I already have two Nail Spotters, and a Porter Cable. :yes:


----------

